# What makes ammo "Match" grade?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I hear this a lot from people posting, but never understood it completly because when I see ammo advertised 1 out of 50 different versions say "match grade". So tell me, what makes it "match" grade? Is there a standard (exactly 62 grains with a burning powder of 3.14 squared, but only on Tuesday's)? ::redsnipe::


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

The bullet weight powder measure and case length are matched often by hand to get very consistent performance and speed. Normal production variation will cause a .25 to .5 variance or more of MOA. This is eliminated as much as possible by match rounds. The gun is then zeroed to those rounds.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

fedorthedog said:


> The bullet weight powder measure and case length are matched often by hand to get very consistent performance and speed. Normal production variation will cause a .25 to .5 variance or more of MOA. This is eliminated as much as possible by match rounds. The gun is then zeroed to those rounds.


Best explanation I have ever received! Thank you!


----------

